# faded smart



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

hi as title i have a smart car with faded door panels problem is its lacqured plastic does anyone know of any way to revive it or am i just hoping for a miracle


----------



## Autokleen (Jun 14, 2007)

IIRC all those plastic panels were designed to be changed rather like the popular Nokias phones at the time. If you got bored you could change them. However I doubt too many smart owners did this unless they were real enthusiasts. Although I had a friend who did. There must now be plenty inthe scrappies as they have been around since the late 90's. Time for a colour change if you can't find your exact colour? Forums will point in the direction of a breakers and how to change panels.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Treat it like any other painted panel on any other car.


----------



## Autokleen (Jun 14, 2007)

neilos said:


> Treat it like any other painted panel on any other car.


He can't as the plastic is moulded in the particular colour. No laquer etc. It's not like you can cut it. Plus plastic is heat sensitive.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Autokleen said:


> He can't as the plastic is moulded in the particular colour. No laquer etc. It's not like you can cut it. Plus plastic is heat sensitive.


I know, I use to own two of them....


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

yes but the plastic is lacqured and the plastic is faded not the lacquer


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Can't you just take the panels off and spray them a bit like you would with a bumper?


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

yes you can paint anything with the correct methods 


but may cost more than the car if you do this


----------

